# My Beluga Audi A3 2.0T Premium Plus



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

It arrived back in October from the Texas port, but I didn't take delivery of it until this week

Chestnut Interior
MMI Navigation Plus
Sports Package
Driver Assistance Package
Active Lane Assist
Convenience Package
Black Cloth Headliner
All Weather Floor Mats
Stainless Steel Pedal Caps (obtained cheap from Ebay which Audi installed)


RIGHT-CLICK and SELECT VIEW IMAGE for FULL SIZE IMAGE


----------



## BlackAceAudi (Nov 1, 2014)

Very nice! It's so much less "brown" than I expected. I like it a lot, reminds me a bit of Lava Gray, which I had wanted for mine.


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats! I actually like the brownish-glimmer more than I thought I would. Curious to see some of your pics of those brown seats too!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

Congratulations Gamegenie on your new car. You have been with us during the wait. The interior brown seats go well with the Beluga. Enjoyed the video, didn't see that before. Really like the cloth seat inserts on the UK car, gives nice sophisticated contrast to all leather / simulated leather of seats and dash. Good luck.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Beautiful color combination. And yours is one of the first with the black headliner I have seen on here (A3) Do any other packages/options need to be ordered for that? Or can it be selected on its own? What I noitced right away was the black mirror, all others are the grey colored plastic.


----------



## kendrickhphoto (Jan 26, 2012)

DBVeeDB said:


> Beautiful color combination. And yours is one of the first with the black headliner I have seen on here (A3) Do any other packages/options need to be ordered for that? Or can it be selected on its own? What I noitced right away was the black mirror, all others are the grey colored plastic.


No you can order the black headliner for no charge on any trim.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i would have never guessed that color to be almost black. We haven't ordered one in this color for stock because we have no clue what it looks like. the Maya Brown on the Q5 is hideous but the Teak Brown they've offered is a great color.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Congratulations!*

I love it!

I really wanted that combo but I was on a time crunch! 

Enjoy that beauty!!!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Awesome color. Less brown than expected though still what I'd get. Too bad VW doesn't offer brown on the R in USA


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

Are these the S3 aluminum pedal set (OEM)? Does anybody know if the MK7 GTI pedal cover set are a direct fit?


----------



## BlackAceAudi (Nov 1, 2014)

Those are the S3 OEM pedals, not sure about the GTI direct fit though.


----------

